# Airport Extreme and Airport Express reducing my Internet speed



## Jrodri29 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi There:

     So, I bought the Airport Extreme-Express combo to improve my wireless connectivity in my house, which i accomplished. There is only one problem, I set it up good and the internet connection was running flawlessly, but i started noticing that my speed in my MacBook Pro and other devices such as iPhone and iPad was dramatically slowing down. Not to mention, that I couldn't play online on my Xbox 360. I called my ISP and they said that if I had file sharing on, that might have been the problem. So I turned of File Sharing and the problem was resolved, for about a day! Now, I still have the same problem and don't know the reason. When I run a speedtest on Speedtest.com i notice that my PING is from 800-1500, which is ridiculously high. I was wondering how can I get some help to fix this problem!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 7, 2011)

What type of wireless security are you using? What Mac Book Pro running what version of OS X? What frequency (b, g or n) and channel are you using?


----------



## Jrodri29 (Nov 7, 2011)

Im using MacBook Pro 2009 2.53GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 4GB of Ram Mac OS X 10.7.2 Lion. The Security I have on the Airport Express is WPA2. Honestly i think the frequency is mixed, meaning that is transmitting the frequency whichever device needs. The channel is automatic


----------



## Jrodri29 (Nov 7, 2011)

**** Airport Extreme


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 7, 2011)

First Power off the cable modem for a minute and turn it back on. Then once you are connected to the Extreme launch /Applications/Utilities/Airport Utility and when it finds your network click on the 'Manual Setup' button. Next click on the 'Internet' button and then tell us how it is getting it's 'Internet Connection' &  TCP/IP. Keep in mind that 'Router Address because you will have to use that in your Browser window to go to your cable modems wiki page. I bet you didn't know you could do that!

Plus tell us how you connected the Express to the Extreme. Did you set it up via  us WDS or another way?


----------



## Jrodri29 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well from the Extreme its getting it via Ethernet and obviously the Express is wireless. The way I connected the Express to the Extreme was simply joining the Express to the Extreme to extend my wireless network. Also, I didn't do the WDS because i don't know how to do it and from what I've read, it only gives G signal not N and I want to enjoy N for faster speeds. I also put that router address on safari and it didn't took me to the cable modem wiki page


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 8, 2011)

First open /Applications/Utilities/Airport Utility and once you are in the Extreme click on the 'Manual' setup. Then in the Finder menu bar first click on "Base Station" and select 'Status'. Tell us if it fives you any errors. If it doesn't then go back to the Finder menu bar and click back onto "Log and Statics". When that pops-up click on the window's mini tab for 'Wireless clients' and see if any stray device is on your wireless.

That of the affected Mac open /Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor and see if any process is running away.

Then consider the shareware program Little Snitch. It's a firewall for OUTBOUND traffic.  I use this program and just with a little training of the program you will be amazed on how many programs "call home" all the time.


----------



## Jrodri29 (Nov 8, 2011)

I really don't understand what u mean by running away n the Activity Monitor. And how will installing the little snitch help improve my internet speed and Ping! How do I use this program? Thanks!


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 8, 2011)

Think of the program as a reverse firewall for OUTBOUND traffic.  This way you can tell if something on the Mac is constantly transmitting. I say this because you Mac might have a Trojan or DNS Trojan on it because a modern computer should NOT slow down a network!


----------

